# Throwing up curdled milk?



## brownhairedmom

She just threw up (almost immediately after the bottle was out of her mouth) a WHOLE bottle of milk and its solid :shock: Its like curdled milk, it looks like feta cheese (sorry any feta cheese lovers). She's thrown up little bits like that before, or had it floating on her tongue but nothing like this at all. 

Should I be worried??


----------



## angels330

if she is content enough i wouldnt worry about it. im not sure why it comes up all curdly (word?? ah well lol) but mine does it too every so often, usually when she gulps it too quickly. even had projectile vomiting once went to the end of the bed but she was happy as after! x


----------



## leeanne

Chase does this every now and then. Often it's when he hasn't been fully burped from prior feed and takes more formula in. Or when he gulps down a lot of milk.

EDIT: You also bounce her a bit to burp her right? I think sometimes it has to do with this too as I always have to bounce Chase to burp him.


----------



## maybebaby

This actually happened with London yesterday and I think it is fine... :hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Thanks girls :) Its so easy to worry over everything


----------



## maybebaby

rae05 said:


> Thanks girls :) Its so easy to worry over everything

Wow I just realized that our girls are exactly one month apart. :)


----------



## brownhairedmom

ooooh they are tooo!!


----------



## marah_rn

Hi. This happened to Arwyn last Saturday and Sunday and i thought i was over feeding her. She probably gulping too fast. I was very much concerned because it was really projectile and I feel so sorry for her feeling that way. This thing happened again this morning so I went to the doctor just for the peace of mind. The docs said that it might be a reflux as the stomach is not fully matured yet. She adviced me 3 things. (1) Mix her milk with a thickener (2) get a ready to use thickened formula milk (3) give her zantac (antacid). I told her that I would try the thickener first. I will get it tomorrow from the chemist so hopefully she settles with it.


----------



## Wobbles

rae05 said:


> Thanks girls :) Its so easy to worry over everything

Thats what we there for - to do the worrying for them 

:D x


----------

